

ITA Software's puzzle archive - __
http://www.itasoftware.com/careers/puzzle_archive.html

======
sspencer
Cool! I love looking at these when I am on the Red Line. I like the
overlapping chain of movies one the best, and have even gone so far as to
fiddle around with some CL code to solve it.

Sweet company.

------
edw519
I curse you, __! My Lucky Seven program is running as we speak and I'm moving
on to the maze problem. I can't resist. I had plans for tonight, but not
anymore.

(Just kidding about the curse part. I love this stuff. Is there a 2x2x3 step
program for people like me?)

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm not sure about 2x2x3, but I hear the 0xC step is quite active.

